# عمل دليل هاتف



## aahhaa (13 يونيو 2010)

سلام كيف حالكم الرجاء مساعدتي 
اريد ان اعمل دليل هاتف بسيط حيث انني اعمل بشركة واريد ان ادون جميع زبائن الشركة وارقامهم بحيث لو اردت البحث عن اي رقم اجده بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يونيو 2010)

دليل الهاتف يخص قسم الحاسب الآلى ولكن يمكن عمله إما بلغة برمجة مثل فيجيوال بيزك أو خلافه أو باستخدام برنامج اكسل Excell كحل أسهل

وهذا برنامج عملته بالفيجيوال بيزك
http://www.4shared.com/file/P7bZlb_r/PhoneSetUp.html


----------

